# Need advice



## Petm0m (Jan 10, 2012)

My sister suggested I talk to someone who isnt so close to the situation. I have been married for almost 22 years, been together for 23 next month. Things were ok till 2009. A former coworker of mine and my husband's started emailing him. She actually emailed me and threatened me to watch him or she would have him. He reassured me everything was ok which I do believe it was at the time. As time as went on however, they have got increasenly close. Last year in April, he finally confessed that he was most likely having an emotional affair with her and said he was going to quit talking and texting her and concentrate on "us". This lasted for a few months but now its worse than ever. He actually will go into work early tio talk to her and comes home from work late so he can talk to her. I have confronted him and told him to choose between his "friendship" and me and he said he wont give up his friendship. He has talked divorce but in the next breath will be talking about our future. This is making me physically and emotionally sick. I do love him and do not want a divorce but I dont know what else to do. Any advice??


----------



## zack1134 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't normally say this but make him jealous buy a new outfit and go out with friends two or three times a week. Make sure you keep an adult head on and don't get yourself involved in having to much fun. If he is truly committed to his marriage he will see he is loseing you by week three or four and want to fix it. He probably feels a lil smothered by you noticing his interest in his time with her.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

As one who also had an affair, he's lost in the emotional affair "fog". It's just a fantasy that feels like a "feel good" drug. And it's just as addicting as other drugs. Re-post in the "Coping with Infidelity" forum for best results on you quest for advice. There are many of us there, cheaters and betrayed spouses.


----------



## Petm0m (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks and I did repost


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw that. Hopefully you'll see lots of help.


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

def make him jealous


----------

